# Agile Pendulum 8????



## TheWreck (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, do somebody knows if Agile will put a Pendulum8 on the market?

Cheers!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2010)

*[email protected]*


----------



## TheWreck (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL!! Ok, I think i've understand! I just tought that some people had already asked


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 21, 2010)

Then you can use our handy search function.


----------



## TheWreck (Sep 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Then you can use our handy search function.


 
That's something I did and did'nt find anything!
Anyway I sent an e-mail to Kurt, So I will know and I will let you know!
Cheers!


----------



## JamesM (Sep 23, 2010)

He told me MAYBE the end of this year, but probably not until 2011. Sooooo...

I'm going to probably die of anticipation. 
I literally have the money sitting my bank ledger, isolated just for this potential purchase. Lol. If Kurt follows general trends, he'll put up a few prototypes first and if they are specs that I'm looking for I'll snag that up immediately and post a thread.


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 23, 2010)

id love one too. hoping its passive, but thats nothing a custom body wouldnt solve!


----------



## 101101110110001 (Sep 23, 2010)

I`m wait Agile Pendulum Pro 8 w/Kahler. and 2 pickups!!!


----------



## TheWreck (Sep 23, 2010)

The Armada said:


> He told me MAYBE the end of this year, but probably not until 2011. Sooooo...
> 
> I'm going to probably die of anticipation.
> I literally have the money sitting my bank ledger, isolated just for this potential purchase. Lol. If Kurt follows general trends, he'll put up a few prototypes first and if they are specs that I'm looking for I'll snag that up immediately and post a thread.


 
That's not too bad! I did'nt receive an answer yet....


----------



## TheWreck (Sep 24, 2010)

Just got my anwser from Kurt, and confirmed that they will be available in 2011! Only to do now, is wait...


----------



## JamesM (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't want to have to wait! Lol. GASSSSSS.


----------



## Tirell (Sep 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Then you can use our handy search function.



777 has the most awful search evarrr 
And this isn't an insult


----------



## JamesM (Sep 24, 2010)

Tirell said:


> 777 has the most awful search evarrr
> And this isn't an insult



I don't think it's bad, it works well enough I suppose.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 24, 2010)

man alive, a fanned 8 would RULE! i think perfect would be from like 25.5 - 28 or so.


----------



## djohns74 (Sep 24, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> man alive, a fanned 8 would RULE! i think perfect would be from like 25.5 - 28 or so.


There's been some fairly in-depth discussions around these parts of the ideal scale lengths for a fanned instrument. FYI, a 25.5-28.625 Intrepid would look something like this:







I'm fairly sure that's the scale I tried to make this to. It appears to be a slightly more extreme fan than I would expect, but having no experience with multi-scale instruments, I can't say for sure whether that would necessarily be a bad thing. Depends what you're after I suppose. Personally, I'd be surprised if the initial 8 string offerings from Rondo are anything other than 25.5-27, but then again, Kurt has definitely surprised me before.


----------



## espman (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd like to see a 23.5-25.5" fan option as well, hopefully that'll come after a few runs.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 24, 2010)

djohns74 said:


> There's been some fairly in-depth discussions around these parts of the ideal scale lengths for a fanned instrument. FYI, a 25.5-28.625 Intrepid would look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you have to go and post that? Omg. I'm dying even more now. 

That is literally exactly what I want. To a t.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 24, 2010)

djohns74 said:


>


 
Neat! You're good at that. Do one for an 8-string SG with a zebrawood top! Pretty please?


----------



## Double A (Sep 24, 2010)

After buying 2 seven strings in one week I told myself I would wait to buy an 8 string....maybe a year. But that mock up threw all my money saving plans out the window. Damn you, Djohn!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 24, 2010)

Tirell said:


> 777 has the most awful search evarrr
> And this isn't an insult



Never use the built in search. Google really is the best and most powerful search engine, if you know how to use it correctly....

Let me google that for you

Always use that method for any search you do on this site.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 25, 2010)

espman said:


> I'd like to see a 23.5-25.5" fan option as well, hopefully that'll come after a few runs.


 
+1


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 25, 2010)

Man. I would LOVE to have one, can't wait to see them!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 25, 2010)

djohns74 said:


> There's been some fairly in-depth discussions around these parts of the ideal scale lengths for a fanned instrument. FYI, a 25.5-28.625 Intrepid would look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love if it were 24.75"-28", that would be pure win.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 25, 2010)

I would be surprised and impressed if the first pendulum 8 that comes out looks like that. Kurt's trend has been to put out single pickup guitars first that IMO dont appeal to most people who want the kind of instruments he is building. Hopefully we get something as a neck pickup as the first offering since those would sell a whole lot faster than the single pickup guitars that have been sitting on the web site all along.


----------



## Xodus (Sep 26, 2010)

espman said:


> I'd like to see a 23.5-25.5" fan option as well, hopefully that'll come after a few runs.


That would be amazing. Hopefully he learns from the sevens and gets the pickup angle right when he does the eights.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Sep 27, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I would be surprised and impressed if the first pendulum 8 that comes out looks like that. Kurt's trend has been to put out single pickup guitars first that IMO dont appeal to most people who want the kind of instruments he is building. Hopefully we get something as a neck pickup as the first offering since those would sell a whole lot faster than the single pickup guitars that have been sitting on the web site all along.




I emailed Kurt about this and told him that it would probably be more beneficial for him to offer dual humbucker models as well as the single humbucker models when released in the first batch since so many people want that..... and this is what he said :

[FONT=&quot]" Ok, it shall be done ! "
[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Kurt[/FONT]


Sooooo....we shall see


----------



## JamesM (Sep 27, 2010)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> I emailed Kurt about this and told him that it would probably be more beneficial for him to offer dual humbucker models as well as the single humbucker models when released in the first batch since so many people want that..... and this is what he said :
> 
> [FONT=&quot]" Ok, it shall be done ! "
> [/FONT]
> ...



Yessss. It is going to be perfecttttt. Lol.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 27, 2010)

Just keep in mind, you'll have to pay for that extra pickup.

And put your money where your mouth is


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

Sitting in my bank account right now... Lol.


----------



## Peteus (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm guessing that this will only come with EMGs  so what would anybody suggest for a passives slants? Also do you think they will come as single pups as well as dual? and for my final and more important question do you reckon that they will release them with ebony fret boards?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

you want a 8 string fanned axe just in case you would like a 7 fanned but then later on would invariably go to 8, or is it something different?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 28, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Just keep in mind, you'll have to pay for that extra pickup.
> 
> And put your money where your mouth is



The difference is usually about $50 and it takes an instrument from being worthless to me to usable.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> you want a 8 string fanned axe just in case you would like a 7 fanned but then later on would invariably go to 8, or is it something different?



Huh?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Huh?



i mean we are asking for a fanned 8, but are we asking for a fanned 8 because it sounds uber cool

or

are we asking for a fanned 8 because we know that if we buy a fanned 7 we will want a fanned 8 anyhow, so why not go straight to fanned 8

That was my question


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i mean we are asking for a fanned 8, but are we asking for a fanned 8 because it sounds uber cool
> 
> or
> 
> ...



I don't find fanned sevens necessary to keep favorable string tension. I do, however, feel it is very, very helpful in an 8+ guitar, and for me is almost needed.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

interesting!!! i guess by string tension you mean that you have to re-tune your axe often.

I'll have to check how often i do that and how long i can go without playing it / tuning it


----------



## bostjan (Sep 28, 2010)

The general consensus is that compound scale sevens provide more clarity than simple scale sevens. Likewise with eights and nines. Neither are necessary, both both are worthy improvements.

The problem with compound scale is that it is much more difficult to mass-produce than simple scale instruments.

As far as pickups for a slant eight, I would highly reccomend Oni.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> interesting!!! i guess by string tension you mean that you have to re-tune your axe often.
> 
> I'll have to check how often i do that and how long i can go without playing it / tuning it



By string tension I mean the clarity of notes, especially at the lowest registers. 



bostjan said:


> The general consensus is that compound scale sevens provide more clarity than simple scale sevens. Likewise with eights and nines. Neither are necessary, both both are worthy improvements.
> 
> The problem with compound scale is that it is much more difficult to mass-produce than simple scale instruments.
> 
> As far as pickups for a slant eight, I would highly reccomend Oni.



You'd certainly know better than I, but I find the clarity very favorable on my 26.5" Loomis (which is by no means top shelf), so I needn't invest in a custom fanned 7. Well, now that Kurt is producing them, who knows. But my eyes are on the upcoming 8s. And thanks for the input as far as pickups. I'm really wanting to go passive on this guitar.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

well, i can not comment for 8 string but my fanned 7 is definitively clearer on the lower register than my universe, that's for sure!!!

as for pups may i recommend lungren? i have a custom 7 in mine and it is great!!!


----------



## plyta (Sep 28, 2010)

Make it like this:






Lets vote for a scale and fan and that's it, end of talk.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

28.625"-25.5". I'd like that very much.


----------



## daniboy (Sep 29, 2010)

The Armada said:


> 28.625"-25.5". I'd like that very much.



ditto.


----------



## daniboy (Sep 29, 2010)

on another note, i very much prefer the intrepid body over the pendulum body. a multi-scale intrepid 8 will be da bomb.

someone please make sure kurt sees the mock-up of the multi-scale intrepid 8.


----------



## Peteus (Sep 29, 2010)

plyta said:


> Make it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed



The Armada said:


> 28.625"-25.5". I'd like that very much.



and also agreed


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Sep 29, 2010)

I dig the scale length, but would rather see the Pendulum body. Intrepid FF models would be cool I guess, but I'm more into the Pendulum


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 29, 2010)

At the very least it should have the intrepid headstock because those inline 8 strings make string sourcing pretty tough.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Sep 29, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> At the very least it should have the intrepid headstock because those inline 8 strings make string sourcing pretty tough.



Yeah it should definitely have a 4 X 4 headstock design.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

Look at us, if Kurt read this I'm sure he'd have a good laugh and then be agitated. It's hard to please everybody. Lol.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 29, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Look at us, if Kurt read this I'm sure he'd have a good laugh and then be agitated. It's hard to please everybody. Lol.



I think there is a difference between a lot of the assinine requests like specific pickups or colors and functionality requests like a headstock arrangement or a number of pickups. IMO its good enough to have an easily servicable instrument with all the right routing for the number of pickups and controls you want. These tend to be entry level instruments anyway and some amount of personal tailoring is to be expected. I do laugh though whem someone asks for a specific weird color or a fan that caters only to their weird tuning needs though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 29, 2010)

Like I said before, I would prefer 24.75-28.625. Maybe it's just me, but clean highs sound so much better with the 24.75 scale.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Like I said before, I would prefer 24.75-28.625. Maybe it's just me, but clean highs sound so much better with the 24.75 scale.



I can't imagine that 3/4" can make much much of a difference, and own guitars of each 24 3/4", 25.5", and 26.5" scale. I can detect no difference in how string tension effects each's clean (dramatically). Then again, this is me comparing say, an ampless guitar because generating a signal then throws other variable in such as tonewoods and pickups (which will of course make them sound different). 

I just don't see that being relevant, honestly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2010)

That 3/4" can be pretty relevant when it comes to tension, which in turn has an effect on string gauge, which then effects tone. Of course there are other factors, and typically I'm the guy saying that little bit means next to nothing, but in some cases it can. 

As for the Pendulum 8, I'd be naive if I thought they'd do a 22" - 25.5" scale, perhaps down the road, but if it was around before 2012 I'd be downright shocked.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

What tuning would this dream 8 be in?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2010)

The Armada said:


> What tuning would this dream 8 be in?



Nothing fancy, just BEADGBEA low to high.

The 22" scale on the high end would facilitate the use of standard .009 gauge strings.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nothing fancy, just BEADGBEA low to high.
> 
> The 22" scale on the high end would facilitate the use of standard .009 gauge strings.



I like the way that sounds. But I find myself and being suckered by the lower and lower and lower. Welcome to sevenstring.org, I know.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 29, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I like the way that sounds. But I find myself and being suckered by the lower and lower and lower. Welcome to sevenstring.org, I know.



How about 27"-30.5"? 

In all seriousness, that would probably be kind of cool for extreme down tuning.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

Until my hand freezes into a hawk-like talon from huge stretches and cramps!


----------



## Origin (Sep 30, 2010)

I would love something pertaining to a 25.5", big scales piss me off for low-fret sweeps. S'why I sold my Intrepid.  Still, this will be very interesting to see.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 30, 2010)

I think that waiting will drive me to insanity honestly. I already check the page of every day. 

I know it won't be there. But still I check!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 30, 2010)

Origin said:


> I would love something pertaining to a 25.5", big scales piss me off for low-fret sweeps. S'why I sold my Intrepid.  Still, this will be very interesting to see.



I would be great to just see more 27" agile 8s in general. It seems like 90% of them now are the 28.6 or 30" which is too big for anything but rhythm playing or maybe tapping IMO. They have sonme really pretty ones in stock (1 or 2) but they all have that huge inline headstock that makes string sourcing such a pain.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm curious as to what pickups they'll be putting in the multi-scale 8s. Any input?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I'm curious as to what pickups they'll be putting in the multi-scale 8s. Any input?



Depending on the price, either EMG DCs or some Agile Cepheus pickups. Though it really depends on how much it costs to do custom pickups OEM (the Cepheus).


----------



## JamesM (Oct 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed for the Cepheus!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Fingers crossed for the Cepheus!



I'd much rather have EMGs, at least soapbar housed pickups, though I realize I'm probably in the minority there as well.

The way I figure it, there are dozens of more options in the form of bass pickups, then there are swept passive open/bobbin style options, from which there is only the custom route.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 2, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd much rather have EMGs, at least soapbar housed pickups, though I realize I'm probably in the minority there as well.
> 
> The way I figure it, there are dozens of more options in the form of bass pickups, then there are swept passive open/bobbin style options, from which there is only the custom route.



I understand where you're comin' from, but I'm probably going to end up getting custom wound pickups made anyway, so that would solve the whole route issue. And I was really wanting to go passive for this guitar, perhaps without legitimate reasoning.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if you were in the majority with wanting EMGs, it just seems that anti-EMG folks tend to speak out more.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 2, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I would be great to just see more 27" agile 8s in general. It seems like 90% of them now are the 28.6 or 30" which is too big for anything but rhythm playing or maybe tapping IMO. They have sonme really pretty ones in stock (1 or 2) but they all have that huge inline headstock that makes string sourcing such a pain.




d'addario XL nickel wound fit the 28" scale with inline headstocks. the 74 and 80 even have a taper so you dont have to unwrap to fit the tuning peg. i think 27" is too short for the 8. I have an 80 for my 28" and its almost to loose for Drop E, so i doubt it would hold(personally) at 27".


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> d'addario XL nickel wound fit the 28" scale with inline headstocks. the 74 and 80 even have a taper so you dont have to unwrap to fit the tuning peg. i think 27" is too short for the 8. I have an 80 for my 28" and its almost to loose for Drop E, so i doubt it would hold(personally) at 27".



Not everyone wants to play in drop Z, heck, I don't even want to go lower than B.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 2, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> d'addario XL nickel wound fit the 28" scale with inline headstocks. the 74 and 80 even have a taper so you dont have to unwrap to fit the tuning peg. i think 27" is too short for the 8. I have an 80 for my 28" and its almost to loose for Drop E, so i doubt it would hold(personally) at 27".



Well thats good. Might make one of those inline head agiles work for me.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not everyone wants to play in drop Z, heck, I don't even want to go lower than B.



know i realize, but i was just letting him know that the strings wouldnt be that hard to source that would fit the scale and inline.

also-

i wonder if the singles in that texan 8 would work in the pendulum 8 like jaden did with blaze singles in his fanned 7.


----------



## 101101110110001 (Oct 3, 2010)

mby 23.5-28.5 9str fan? 
))))))))))))))))) low F# to hi A )))))))


----------



## Ewan (Oct 3, 2010)

> interesting!!! i guess by string tension you mean that you have to re-tune your axe often.
> 
> I'll have to check how often i do that and how long i can go without playing it / tuning


The 8th string (usually F#) needs a long scale to realy work. The Intrepid 28.6" scale works really well for that, but for the high E 1st string, 28.6" is just shite. It'll break if you give it so much as a nasty look, string bends and other cool stuff are out of the question.
I think 8 strings or more needs to be fanned in order to be a sensible instrument.



> I'd much rather have EMGs, at least soapbar housed pickups, though I realize I'm probably in the minority there as well.
> 
> The way I figure it, there are dozens of more options in the form of bass pickups, then there are swept passive open/bobbin style options, from which there is only the custom route.


Over in this thread here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...8-agile-texan-8-custom-was-actually-done.html
we can see slanted single coil 8 string Cepheus pickups. You could wire two of slanted ones of these side by side to make a humbucker and that would work better than a slanted 8 string pickup. The route will be a parallagram which no other pickup would ever fit, but hey. The Cepheus 8 string humbuckers don't need replacing. It's either that or big soapbars, bigger than EMG808s. They used EMG 808s on the 7 string fanned pendulums.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 3, 2010)

Ewan said:


> The 8th string (usually F#) needs a long scale to realy work. The Intrepid 28.6" scale works really well for that, but for the high E 1st string, 28.6" is just shite. It'll break if you give it so much as a nasty look, string bends and other cool stuff are out of the question.
> I think 8 strings or more needs to be fanned in order to be a sensible instrument.
> 
> Over in this thread here:
> ...




thats what i already said.

and i have a 28.6" scaled septor, and my High E does fine. might lose a little "shine" off the top end, but its not snapping everytime i bend it.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 3, 2010)

Ewan said:


> The 8th string (usually F#) needs a long scale to realy work. The Intrepid 28.6" scale works really well for that, but for the high E 1st string, 28.6" is just shite. It'll break if you give it so much as a nasty look, string bends and other cool stuff are out of the question.



I gotta call BS on that one. Do you have a 28.625"? I've had a .008 and .009 on my Intrepid for 18 months and I have yet to break it under any circumstances. I don't have a Kahler on an instrument with that scale length, but plenty of members do and I haven't seen posts a out them breaking. 
I'll grant you that tonally it's not ideal, but breakage is a non issue.


----------



## Adam (Oct 3, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> I gotta call BS on that one. Do you have a 28.625"? I've had a .008 and .009 on my Intrepid for 18 months and I have yet to break it under any circumstances. I don't have a Kahler on an instrument with that scale length, but plenty of members do and I haven't seen posts a out them breaking.
> I'll grant you that tonally it's not ideal, but breakage is a non issue.




I had a 28.625" Intrepid as well with a .010 tuned to E4 with no issues whatsoever, hell even on my 11 string at 30.2" I also use a .010 for E4/Eb4 and still no issues.


----------



## Adam (Oct 3, 2010)

101101110110001 said:


> mby 23.5-28.5 9str fan?
> ))))))))))))))))) low F# to hi A )))))))



That may be a bit of an extreme fan for some people though, depending where the perpendicular fret is.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 3, 2010)

^I agree. I'd be shocked to see that come out of Agile.


----------



## astaroth (Oct 5, 2010)

Please release this guitar soon, definitely saving up for this one, 28.625 to 25.5 fan would be ideal. And with Dual passives and intrepid body please.


----------

